# Dos



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Sorry - in thickie mode here.

How do i get into DOS (XP) to format drive?

Ta


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Sorry - in thickie mode here.
> 
> How do i get into DOS (XP) to format drive?
> 
> Ta


If you have an XP install disc then boot from that and you can then reformat and install. The other way is to use an W98 rscue floopy to boot ito DOS and format and repartition.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

tom said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry - in thickie mode here.
> ...


Thanks for that - problem sorted.

That was for a friend. Now one of my own..............

Just reinstall Windows, but now have 2 copies on. Any way of getting risd of old one without having to go through it again?

Also - I aint got a full screen, despite my resolution being up full. Any help most welcome.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Crap.I need a new screen.I thought this was a dogs thread


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Crap.I need a new screen.I thought this was a dogs thread


Where the feck did u spring from?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Crap.I need a new screen.I thought this was a dogs thread


Try here it might help....

Should Have....


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > Crap.I need a new screen.I thought this was a dogs thread
> ...










Well...























Just looking in Paul,relax I will not be here long 














Just kidding old pal


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > AlexR said:
> ...


No didnt mean get lost again - not yet anyway









Just been quiet aint you?


----------

